# touch screen



## pretomadlee (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a stock 2012 lt.It has the stock radio ( xm, Bluetooth)in it. What I want to know is is it possible to replace it with a touch screen. I want to keep the stock head just change out the screen. If it is possible where would a good place to find the screen? Also is it a difficult thing to hookup? Thanks for any info


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a thread on here. You'll have to change the radio, the screen and the control panel. There's also some wiring mods that have to be done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]


----------

